# [Resolved] runtime error '50003': unexeptected error



## gngiskhan (Apr 2, 2002)

I was surfing the internet yesterday when my computer restarted. When it tried to load windows an error occurred and I had to restart again. It ran scandisk without problems and loade windows. Now whenever I try to run some programs it gives me the error message that I put as the subject to this post. It also won't allow me to access some links. when I try to, nothing happens. So I right click and try to get the properties of the link and nothing happens. 

I ran a virii scan using a site called panda and it found nothing.

I'm not sure if this is related or not but would like some advice. I run zonealarm(free version) and it notified me recently that tsadbot.exe was trying to access the internet and that it has before. I didn't allow it to access the internet and I did a file search for it. I found it in c:\programfiles\timesink\adgateway. Inside of this folder are three folders entitled ads, profiles and users along with the tsadbot.exe file. I would just like to know if I should delete it or not. And if it is maybe the cause of my other problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hi gngiskhan,and welcome to TSG.tsadbot is spyware.Timesink is also spyware.Go to this site and download a free program called Ad-aware 5.7.This will scan your computer for spyware componnets and remove most of them for you.

http://www.lavasoftusa.net


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi gngiskhan.......
Well, it looks like you have some spyware. Go to this link....
http://www.cexx.org/tsadbot.htm
and read all about it. There are manual instructions for removing it, as well.

Hope this helps.

Debe

Edit....beach51 has you on the right track. Be sure to get Adaware.


----------



## gngiskhan (Apr 2, 2002)

hey guys, thanks for the info. Ijust downloaded and ran adaware and it detected exatly 100 spyware components. wow. My next question is, do I remove all of these components? Is it possible that removing some of these files will cause problems or do I just remove all 100. 

And also, how likely is it that all of this spyware as anything to do with my runtime error? And if not, does anyone have some info on that?

Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Anything that Ad-aware finds,go ahead and delete it.Now if the program that you downloaded that put this stuff on your computer,might not work after you delete this stuff.You might have gotten it from a file sharing program like kazza,bearshare,limewire,etc stc.These programs wont run without the spyware.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Heres a link about runtime errors that might help.

http://www.generation.net/~hleboeuf/vb50003.htm

Let us know if it helps


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

Runtime error 50003 usually arises when different versions of the very same *.dll or *.ocx file(s) are present in your system.

You may wish to use *Find* to locate any instances of duplicate *.dll and *.ocx files.


----------



## gngiskhan (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok I downloaded and ran the file: Msvbvm50.exe which Installs Visual Basic 5.0 run-time Files. (*edit* I got this from the link that beach51 posted.)

Seems to have worked but I will do some more tests to make sure and get back to ya. Thanks so much for the help guys and girls, this site is great and I will be recommending it very highly.

*edit*: Everything I was having problems with is now fixed. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

Ummm...
It may not make a difference, yet, but the latest version, which has been out for quite some time now, like, a year or two, is VBRun60sp5.exe (Visual Basic Run-times 6.0 Service Pack 5). 

support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q290887

Then again, if it ain't broke, anymore...


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Gngiskhan,your welcome,glad to hear the problem is solved.


----------

